# buying a new boat need advice



## bigmf (Jul 19, 2017)

ok I'm fairly new I have been researching fishing kayaks for about a month my budget is around 1000.00 to 1500.00 $ I know I wanna be able to stand will be a lake and river/ creek boat has anybody used the wahoo boat I really like the Jackson coosa hd but its 1800.00 looked at sea ghost 110 and 130 also lure 11.5 even the emoition stealth pro angler so anything you guys can add


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

How big of a guy are you? How are you going to transport it?


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

I am a fan of the Lure 11.5. I have had it for 2 years and fished out of it on inland lakes (standing up fly fishing for bedded red ear, bought a SUP paddle for sight fishing and paddles like a dream), near shore Erie (setup for trolling with Dipseys), and the Grand/Rocky trolling for steelhead in the spring fall. The Lure 11.5 excels seated or standing, trolling or casting, and in the current of rivers or the chop of Erie (as long as you know when to get off the lake). The adjustable seat is comfortable enough for a long day of paddling without an aching back!


----------



## bigmf (Jul 19, 2017)

Bubbagon said:


> How big of a guy are you? How are you going to transport it?


 I'm 5"7 200 lb back of my 150 regular bed


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I like most of the boats you mentioned earlier. Maybe consider adding NuCanoe to your list. I've paddled all of their models and they are perfect for what you described. SUPER stable and WAY more nimble on a river than you'd expect. WAY more.
Plus you could drop a trolling motor on the back for lake days if you wanted.
This place has some deals available:
http://tristatetrollingmotor.com/nucanoe_frontier


----------



## bigmf (Jul 19, 2017)

well I found a good deal on a new coosa I'm gonna pull the trigger Saturday any thoughts before I do??


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I like the Coosa, but paddle it FIRST before buying. It's not as stable as you imagine.
I'm 5'11", 170 lbs and fairly athletic. I can stand on it, but standing and casting takes some serious concentration, or at least for me.
The Coosa HD is super stable. The original Coosa is a little squirrely.


----------



## bigmf (Jul 19, 2017)

wow thanks I have heard that one guy said just because that drew guy can jump and do 360 hes like 160#and probably spends more time on a boat that on land I may just wait the more I think about it been looking on craigs and fb


----------



## bigmf (Jul 19, 2017)

the hd is like 1700$


----------



## bigmf (Jul 19, 2017)

on here use the emotion stealth pro angler? a lil heavy but lots of features for the price point


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

Theres also the jackson mayfly and if you can hold off till december
the new Bonafide ss127 will be shipping,looks really nice and 1599.00.


----------



## bigmf (Jul 19, 2017)

pretty sure I'm gonna pull the trigger today on the wahoo 12.5


----------



## bigmf (Jul 19, 2017)

well I decided I went with the vibe sea ghost 130 bought one yesterday haven't picked it up yet


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to the tribe! You won't be disappointed!


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Where you find the Vibe?


----------



## bigmf (Jul 19, 2017)

vertical drop in Loveland ohio they still had a few only dealer withing 150 miles of cincinnati


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Cool! Thanks!


----------

